
The Polymer 2.0 Release Candidate is available and ready for use - ergo14
https://www.polymer-project.org/blog/2017-03-08-2-0-rc.html
======
abdonrd
Nice to see Web Components v1 and ES6 adoption!

~~~
MeTaNoV
+1 :)

